# 100+ degrees and fighting over Ice... need osha



## Snacktime (Jun 16, 2012)

Our ice machine blew an oil seal on Friday, so no more ice.

We had a nice heated debate today when I turned in a receipt for 20lb sack. I stated it was a safety issue not to have cold water, its over 100 degrees. 

I have gone through the heat safety section of Cal osha and see "Cold water" in the pamflets but can't find the actual words in the codes. I am going to charge another $3 tomorrow on the company CC for ice and want them to know that this is not discussion. 

As for fixing the ice machine, our shop supervisor took it apart may it RIP


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This is one of those things that I would take it to someone as high up the chain as I could find and ask if the company was really going to waste my time questioning me about $3.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I'd pick and choose the fights that I engaged in. Many, many times I would buy ice cream for everyone who wanted it. I never expected re-payment. If the company is trying to get it fixed a bag of ice is a paltry price to pay.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

RIVETER said:


> I'd pick and choose the fights that I engaged in. Many, many times I would buy ice cream for everyone who wanted it. I never expected re-payment. If the company is trying to get it fixed a bag of ice is a paltry price to pay.


 how big is this co. and how hard are they trying


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Lol ice? What?


----------



## Snacktime (Jun 16, 2012)

Owner`s wife is the one I'm fighting. We are a small 15-20 employee company, I am in charge of 2 labor ready guys right now. If it was just me then yes I would pay, but I am working for a living not a charity. 

If you work under me then its my job to step up and make sure you have a safe environment. Water, ppe and other stuff...


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Snacktime said:


> Owner`s wife is the one I'm fighting. We are a small 15-20 employee company, I am in charge of 2 labor ready guys right now. If it was just me then yes I would pay, but I am working for a living not a charity.
> 
> *If you work under me then its my job to step up and make sure you have a safe environment. Water, ppe and other stuff...*


*
*
100 % correct:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Snacktime said:


> Owner`s wife is the one I'm fighting. We are a small 15-20 employee company, I am in charge of 2 labor ready guys right now. If it was just me then yes I would pay, but I am working for a living not a charity.
> 
> If you work under me then its my job to step up and make sure you have a safe environment. Water, ppe and other stuff...


 thats agood attitude, but is it someone elses job?


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Eff 'em. get 2 bags tomorrow, 3 on Wednesday, and then answer everything with "How 'bout I shut the office A/C off, you unappreciative desk skank."

And in reality, ice cold water isn't as good for you as just drinking plain coolish water, and staying ahead of the thirst. Your body has to warm the ice water up when it gets in you anyway, and it takes energy to do that. 
That said, give me cold water any day. Maybe a Gatorade cut half and half with some cold ass water.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

When I was wiring the **** Pointe condo project , I would take my crew down to "Walls" in Waikiki every Wed afternoon to go boogie boarding for a couple of hours just for the fun and hell of it. Happy crew= production crew. For those who find that concept completely insane, I made good profit out of that project.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HawkShock said:


> And in reality, ice cold water isn't as good for you as just drinking plain coolish water, and staying ahead of the thirst.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Reminds me of a customer who padlocked the bathroom on a job, he started coming home to surprises in the bottom of his empty garbage can, flower beds and lawn. The padlock mysteriously disappeared.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Reminds me of a customer who padlocked the bathroom on a job, he started coming home to surprises in the bottom of his empty garbage can, flower beds and lawn. The padlock mysteriously disappeared.


:laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Snacktime said:


> Owner`s wife is the one I'm fighting. We are a small 15-20 employee company, I am in charge of 2 labor ready guys right now. If it was just me then yes I would pay, but I am working for a living not a charity.
> 
> If you work under me then its my job to step up and make sure you have a safe environment. Water, ppe and other stuff...


Our largest poco does not work in over 90F weather because they consider hyperthermia to be a safety concern

~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Our largest poco does not work in over 90F weather because they consider hyperthermia to be a safety concern
> 
> ~CS~


Funny, I have been on jobs where they close the job a 40 degrees for the same reason.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Not sure if ice is actually required to be provided... You can try searching for the sections mentioned here to find more info.

http://www.dir.ca.gov/Title8/3395.html

(c) Provision of water. Employees shall have access to potable drinking water meeting the requirements of Sections 1524, 3363, and 3457, as applicable. Where drinking water is not plumbed or otherwise continuously supplied, it shall be provided in sufficient quantity at the beginning of the work shift to provide one quart per employee per hour for drinking for the entire shift. Employers may begin the shift with smaller quantities of water if they have effective procedures for replenishment during the shift as needed to allow employees to drink one quart or more per hour. The frequent drinking of water, as described in subsection (f)(1)(C), shall be encouraged.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

https://www.osha.gov/OshDoc/data_Hurricane_Facts/heat_stress.pdf

Provide workers with plenty of cool water in convenient,
visible locations close to the work area.
Water should have a palatable (pleasant and odorfree)
taste and water temperature should be 50-​60°F if possible.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Funny, I have been on jobs where they close the job a 40 degrees for the same reason.


That's freezing down there!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

We have a large ice machine in our shop. 
I never use it as it never gets cleaned. 
If you open the door you might be amazed at the bugs and fungus that's growing inside.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Bottled water is so cheap and very accessible. Half of the gas stations have pallets of it right by the pumps, about $2.50 for a 24 pack. Have an apprentice pick up a bunch of cases on the way to work once a week and load them into a small mini fridge. No dealing with bringing water, ice, and dirty coolers or people who clean them with soap and give everyone diarrhea. It's also better when they can grab a bottle and head back to work instead of standing there drinking cup after cup from those tiny little things.


----------



## Snacktime (Jun 16, 2012)

Well we have a safety meeting on Friday due to me. Win win for all, got a guy coming to fix the ice machine and they didn't say a word about the ice I bought on my way to work.

They did send me to another site so who knows.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Snacktime said:


> Owner`s wife is the one I'm fighting. We are a small 15-20 employee company, I am in charge of 2 labor ready guys right now. If it was just me then yes I would pay, but I am working for a living not a charity.
> 
> *If you work under me then its my job to step up and make sure you have a safe environment. Water, ppe and other stuff...[/*quote]
> 
> That's why I got called on the carpet when I was a Lieutenant looking out for my troops during a red flag day. I told them after humping mortar rounds all morning to find a tree and ground their BDU blouses for 10 minutes. That "give your soul to Jesus because your asz is mine" crap didn't work on me. I was right and he knew it.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> Our largest poco does not work in over 90F weather because they consider* hyper*thermia to be a safety concern
> 
> ~CS~


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperthermia



jrannis said:


> Funny, I have been on jobs where they close the job a 40 degrees for the same reason.


Uh, that would be *Hypo*thermia

Hyper= too much of
Hypo= lack of

:laughing::laughing: NERD ON!:laughing::whistling2:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

HawkShock said:


> ...Your body has to warm the ice water up when it gets in you anyway, and it takes energy to do that....


 I've been hearing the ice-water-heats-you-up thing for a long time. I'm no ice-ologist, but I'm pretty certain that's an urban legend.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Big John said:


> I've been hearing the ice-water-heats-you-up thing for a long time. I'm no ice-ologist, but I'm pretty certain that's an urban legend.


I agree. That cold water is absorbing your body's heat as it warms up inside of you. 

Either way, drink a glass of cold water and a glass of piss warm water and see which one makes you feel better afterwards.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

HackWork said:


> ...Either way, drink a glass of cold water and a glass of piss warm water and see which one makes you feel better afterwards.


 Pretty much. If I'm sweating my ass off, a Slurpee is the best thing in the world. 

Of course, the first couple sips I'm fighting off a brain-freeze so intense I'm trying not to lose consciousness, but after that it's awesome.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Snacktime said:


> Well we have a safety meeting on Friday due to me. Win win for all, got a guy coming to fix the ice machine and they didn't say a word about the ice I bought on my way to work.
> 
> They did send me to another site so who knows.


They sent you to the hatchet job.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

JohnR said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperthermia
> 
> 
> Uh, that would be *Hypo*thermia
> ...


You know, do to weather.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

jrannis said:


> You know, do to weather.


Due*


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Our largest poco does not work in over 90F weather because they consider hyperthermia to be a safety concern
> 
> ~CS~


If they did that here, they would be off from 900-1800 6 months out of the year. 
Pansies


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

walkerj said:


> If they did that here, they would be off from 900-1800 6 months out of the year.
> Pansies


We'd verbally harass them pretty bad here :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Bottled water is so cheap and very accessible. Half of the gas stations have pallets of it right by the pumps, about $2.50 for a 24 pack. Have an apprentice pick up a bunch of cases on the way to work once a week and load them into a small mini fridge. No dealing with bringing water, ice, and dirty coolers or people who clean them with soap and give everyone diarrhea. It's also better when they can grab a bottle and head back to work instead of standing there drinking cup after cup from those tiny little things.


That's what we do. Bottled water and Gatorade in coolers with ice. Those water coolers and cup dispensers are tarded.


----------



## Knightryder12 (Apr 4, 2013)

jbfan said:


> That's freezing down there!


Thats right. If it gets below 65F I am freezing cold any more. Thin blooded I guess.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Big John said:


> I've been hearing the ice-water-heats-you-up thing for a long time. I'm no ice-ologist, but I'm pretty certain that's an urban legend.


Having worked 10 hour days in 130 degree buildings I can say cold water is best. Just don't dump it on your head or back, it is a very very unpleasant feeling.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Fresh coconut right off the tree. Restore the electrolytes.


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Fresh coconut right off the tree. Restore the electrolytes.


Supposed to be a great remedy for hangovers. Never had the pleasure of trying it to see though.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This is the fastest and easyest way to cold the beer. http://screen.yahoo.com/instantly-cool-beer-101628793.html


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Snacktime said:


> Well we have a safety meeting on Friday due to me. Win win for all, got a guy coming to fix the ice machine and they didn't say a word about the ice I bought on my way to work.
> 
> They did send me to another site so who knows.


How was the meeting?
What was the result?


----------



## Snacktime (Jun 16, 2012)

Celtic said:


> How was the meeting?
> What was the result?


We got jugs on all the trucks now, ice machine is fixed and they sent me 8 hours away so I wouldn't make a scene. So the meeting was not what it should have been.

We are getting one of those fastenal vending machines with safety stuff, at least now it will be in stock even though it is the cheapest crap availible. Tight wads...


----------



## Blaer (Mar 15, 2013)

There's no "law" that says the employer has to provide ice, or water, or that work has to stop after "X" degrees.

On the other hand, there are plenty of laws that say they're on the hook for the bill when an ambulance has to haul someone off to the hospital.

Last summer, I was on an industrial site. Maybe 1000 folks on-site at any time. Some work locations generated substantial heat- and this area has a typical humidity over 80%.

It was simply amazing - after a few guys got carried out on stretchers, we suddenly had ice machines, ice reservoirs, coolers of bottled water on ice, Gatorade mixes - all over the place. Stuff was delivered by the pallet daily.

Why the change of heart? Every dropped worker cost them thousands of dollars- money that buys lots of water and ice. I'm told they also installed lots of fans.

Funny how a place can be in business for decades, and only now do they discover it gets hot in the summer.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

I remember days working in 40C weather, no shade available, no break for over 4 hours and the only way the job would stop is when someone passed out.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Funny, I have been on jobs where they close the job a 40 degrees for the same reason.


If its not windy 40 degrees is tee shirt weather for me...not kidding at all.... I much prefer to work in cool/cold weather than I do 90 with high humidity..

To the op....not sure you got a leg to stand on with the ice.... as long as they provide water... the ice is on you...


----------

